# Monsters On the Ohio Tournament



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Besides VBowler, Doc and Myself, is anyone else fishing this event this weekend in Owensbory Ky ? Great event, well run and probably the top catfishing tourney in the Eastern US. Hoping for a great day on Sat.

Salmonid


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck everyone. I'll keep watching Facebook for updates this weekend!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

short report, 136 boats over 37K in prize money, we sucked, report over.. LOL
we ran 36 miles each way to the Cannelton Dam area as did at least 25 other boats and I heard there were 26 boats locked through down below to Newburgh Dam to fish below it but both groups didn't fair very well, we had 2 bites all day, a small flathead and a small channel so we didn't even weigh, turns out was a tough day as very few 5 fish limits were taken, most who placed had 4-5 fish but the rest of the field was commonly weighing 1-2 or some with 3 fish, from what I heard bait was hard to find, we brought our own and fresh cut carp is what worked best for us, but with two bites, hard to tell, everyone had a different story, fresh skips, shad, suckers, chubs, et all caught fish. Big Fish was a 53 lb flathead, 2nd biggest fish was a 52 lb blue caught by an Ohio Hill member, winner had 112lbs I think and big fish. it took 44 lbs to place in the top 20.

Still a great tourney and well run, Aaron does a great job down there!

Vbowler placed but Ill let him comment so a great day for him and his partner.

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> short report, 136 boats over 37K in prize money, we sucked, report over.. LOL
> we ran 36 miles each way to the Cannelton Dam area as did at least 25 other boats and I heard there were 26 boats locked through down below to Newburgh Dam to fish below it but both groups didn't fair very well, we had 2 bites all day, a small flathead and a small channel so we didn't even weigh, turns out was a tough day as very few 5 fish limits were taken, most who placed had 4-5 fish but the rest of the field was commonly weighing 1-2 or some with 3 fish, from what I heard bait was hard to find, we brought our own and fresh cut carp is what worked best for us, but with two bites, hard to tell, everyone had a different story, fresh skips, shad, suckers, chubs, et all caught fish. Big Fish was a 53 lb flathead, 2nd biggest fish was a 52 lb blue caught by an Ohio Hill member, winner had 112lbs I think and big fish. it took 44 lbs to place in the top 20.
> 
> Still a great tourney and well run, Aaron does a great job down there!
> ...


Thanks man! Just think you could have caught those 2 fish in Cincinnati!lol
I had to like Monsters On The Ohio Facebook page to get the updates. I guess I never liked that page prior!?!?!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

whats funny is several people at weigh in all said the same thing,, that the fishing there was as bad as back home in Cinci...., heck many days id be glad to catch 2 small fish in Cinci... LOL Yup the catfishing is awful all through the Ohio River where its along the Ky border, I wonder why that is??

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Has to be the commercial fishing?lol I know for sure!


----------



## AkronCATS (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope I make it there one year, I heard the conditions were tough.


----------

